# How do I UN-plow this truck??!!



## steve68steve (Jan 29, 2013)

Not a plow guy, just registered on forum for help with this:

I bought an 2001 F350 PSD used as a firewood and RV hauler and it came with a plow attached. I want this plow out of my life!!! 

The plow is a Fisher HD 8' on a Minute Mount 2. I've dropped the plow and the frame. I think it will be easy enough to trace the 3 or 4 wiring harnesses hanging out the grill back to their connections and just disconnect them. Same thing on the inside: there's a Fish stick which plugs into a hard-wired socket - that's easy to just unplug.

My question is - and I realize how completely ignorant this is, but - what mods were made to the front of the truck frame to accept the headgear? It looks like there are two forks which the headgear spears, and then pins go thru holes in the forks/head gear spears to retain the plow.

Are those forks bolted on or welded on? 
Was there originally a cross-member at the front of the frame which was removed to accomodate the plow?
If so, what's that piece called and can it just be bolted back on? Or does Ford make changes as part of the "plow package" which are not trivial to reverse? I'd like to put a front hitch receiver for a winch and bike rack (when getting wood and camping, respectively). 

I've been googling for days and even called the local Fisher distributer today (left msg, no call back). I've already learned way more about plowing than I ever wanted to know and I'm trying to gid RID of this thing, not learn how to use it!

---

My locale has had a pretty snow-free winter (this far). Here's hoping for you all that we get dumped on Feb Mar Apr.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Find a plow dealer, call them and ask them to buy it and remove it. There's plenty of demand for used plows in decent shape.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well if you bought the truck from Bird ,then the plow frame is welded on.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

it should just unbolt. 
but as grandview pointed out, some hacks will weld them on. 
as for removed crossmembers, there should not be anything that needs to be removed to mount the plow, unless it was some cobbled together abortion.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Identifying what you need to do for the mounts should be as easy as your description of how you figured out the wiring. Just crawl under and get a good look at it. Plow mounts are simple chunks of steel. Maybe the bumper or something in the way has to come off.

You might also look at the front end suspension to see if anything was added to help carry the weight, such as load-supporting air bags.


----------



## steve68steve (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks, all.

Ironically I haven't crawled under there yet because my driveway is.... snow covered!!! I suppose that will tell me what I need to know, but just looking at it from the front, it's hard to tell much.

I went looking for front hitch receivers after posting this and it looks like they are all just a cross beam with a tube welded which bolts on. The fact that they bolt must mean the front of the ladder frame is drilled (or drillable) for stuff like this.

Ok, I didn't read the rules so this might be out of line, but: what's this thing worth? I'd be thrilled to get $1500 for the everything. Looking on craigslist and ebay I've seen really beat up rigs seemingly going for more and nicer stuff going for less. I suppose it's seasonal and a function of how much snow we're getting this season.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

grandview;1579830 said:


> Well if you bought the truck from Bird ,then the plow frame is welded on.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

I laughed.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I would think you should be able to.get more than $1500 for that plow. I would try advertising as a complete setup and put a tag of around $3000 depending on age and condition.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

If you can post a pic of the plow on here we can help you with a price or put it in the for sale forum on here and maybe some guy will buy it. But also put on CL. Good luck


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Pretty sure the 01 had a crash bar that had to be removed to install the plow mount. May want to look into this.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

kimber750;1580021 said:


> Pretty sure the 01 had a crash bar that had to be removed to install the plow mount. May want to look into this.


Yup.
There is not a cross member but there is an "anti climbing bar" where in a collision you do not climb on top of the car in front of you in case of a collision. This bar is removed in order to put the Fisher push plates on. Usually installers discard this item. I still have mine in the garage. It is held on with 3 bolts on each side. You can see the 3 hole triangulated mount where the bolts would reside if you look in the fender well right in front of the tire in the area of the front bumper braces.

To the OP. I also made a front mount receiver hitch set up that actually bolts to the plow push plates.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=136699&highlight=front+hitch


----------



## scottydosnntkno (Jan 4, 2010)

tjctransport;1579838 said:


> it should just unbolt.
> 
> as for removed crossmembers, there should not be anything that needs to be removed to mount the plow, unless it was some cobbled together abortion.


on the contrary, all super duties from 99+ have a blocker beam that has to be removed to put on the plow mounts. At least that goes for hiniker, boss, snowdogg, and probably fisher too.

like the above two posts, its there so if you rearend a low vehicle your truck doesn't drive over them. Sort of the opposite of the back bumper hanging down on a semi trailer, thats so you don't go under them. Just imagine it in reverse.

and to the OP, if its in good shape you could get $3k for that plow all day long at least in michigan.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

grandview;1579830 said:


> Well if you bought the truck from Bird ,then the plow frame is welded on.


if you did a couple smacks with a 5 lb sledge will have it off


----------



## Forestry17 (Nov 17, 2012)

Don't know where you are in the LV but you can try Storks Auto in Bernville Pa (Rt183 north of Reading Pa) he buys and sells used plows.I bought a jeep and a plow from him not a bad guy.


----------



## steve68steve (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow! Thanks sincerely for all the help. You guys are pretty kind to a noob in here.

1. The "anti-climb bar" - that's what I was concerned about - altho more from a "stability of the frame" angle than saving some Prius-driving soccer mom from being monster-trucked. Now I have something to google.

2. Thanks for the tip about Stork's automotive.

3. Wow, great news about the possible value of the plow. Selling it off will allow me to get new tires and do some other work it should have. I want to get the alignment and front end (hubs, ball joints, steering hardware) checked out. Feels vague and this thing plowed. BUYING a used truck means there's no $$ left to FIX it.

4. Pics, pics, pics:


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice job TJS! 
Nice looking plow Steve, at least you might get some cash out of itThumbs Up
Keep us informed.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

steve68steve;1580694 said:


> Wow! Thanks sincerely for all the help. You guys are pretty kind to a noob in here.
> 
> 1. The "anti-climb bar" - that's what I was concerned about - altho more from a "stability of the frame" angle than saving some Prius-driving soccer mom from being monster-trucked. Now I have something to google.
> 
> ...


I think you have to reinstall anti climb bar if you remove the mount, by law. Instructions said something about this and installers were supposed to tag something. Just been awhile since I have done an install on a superduty so don't remember all the details.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

steve68steve;1580694 said:


> You guys are pretty kind to a noob in here.


It's the luck of the draw...some days, noobs get reamed while being just as inoffensive and reasonable as you.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Why not adapt the plow receiver to a winch and bike rack? Plow receiver will be a hell of a lot stronger than a crappy 2" receiver.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

throw it up for $3500 and i would not take any thing less then $2500 for the complete setup.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

To bad your not closer I would uninstall this for you and I have 3 "blocker beams"( fords name for i)t laying around my shop you could just have.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

steve68steve;1579784 said:


> I'm trying to gid RID of this thing, not learn how to use it!.


ill remove it and get it off your hands for ya.


----------



## steve68steve (Jan 29, 2013)

*Update*

It's been on CL for a while now and I only had one hit: a guy who offered to trade me for a 1999 minivan.

Just haven't had enough snow here this year to generate any interest.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

it may be hard to sell for a decent price comming up on the end of the season. i woudl put it back up just after the season when people are looking for the good deals


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

steve68steve;1588932 said:


> It's been on CL for a while now and I only had one hit: a guy who offered to trade me for a 1999 minivan.
> 
> Just haven't had enough snow here this year to generate any interest.


Advertise in New England, we're about to get *buried*.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

theholycow;1588967 said:


> Advertise in New England, we're about to get *buried*.


Good luckThumbs Up


----------



## steve68steve (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok, guy replying to my CL ad wants to know if it will fit on a 2006 Ford SD. According to Wiki it's the same truck from 1999 to 2007, but then it says the 2005+ added "Major changes ... 10-17% thicker partially boxed frame".

Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Push plates will not, wiring and plow will. Plow will fit any truck with fullsize plates, not plates for the SD


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

False. Headlight wiring is also Different 05 plus


----------



## steve68steve (Jan 29, 2013)

*I'm baaaa-aaaack! with a crazy idea.*

I'm still trying to get rid of this plow. I need the garage space and I'm about to shoot myself from dealing with local people on Craigslist.

I know it's a long-shot, but you never catch anything if you don't have your line in the water. So, check out my ideal situation:

1. You're interested in owning this plow, and you have some legitimate way to pay for it (you're not a scam artist or thief).
2. You are located within 5 or so hours of Bath, PA - preferably in New England - CT, MA, southern VT or NH.
3. You have a shop. You can remove the wiring and push plates for me. You can do this work on a Saturday or Sunday. 
4. You can provide and install the now-missing anti-roll-over-cars frame cross piece.
5a. You can get the work done in under 2 hours or so, OR;
5b. You've got enough space that wife and I can deploy the camper and hook up an extension cord for an overnight.

As long as you hit #1 and #2, let's talk - I have some flexibility. I have the whole rig on CL for $2000, plow only for $1750. I need the $$ to pay for work on the truck and wife wants an adventure weekend in New England.

I'll have to add something back in for gas if I'm doing a 350 mile delivery - or meet me halfway - or come pick it up.

Email me at steve68steveATyahooDOTCOM if you think we can come to some agreement.

Mods: not sure if rules allow a "for sale" in a post like this - let me know if I should delete and put in "for sale" forum.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

would you like us to help wipe afterward?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

in that light, if you want get rid of it, drive to a plow shop. tell them youll sell it for a couple hundred. thell take it off for you if they are going to make a decent profit.

if you are wanting someone else to do all the work, they arnt going to do it and pay you more than what the plow is worth.

if you want money, drive to your front yard, drop the plow, then take out all the bolts and wires. put a for sale sign on it.

if you don't want to do the little work it takes, then sell it to a shop for cheap.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

steve68steve;1728493 said:


> I'm still trying to get rid of this plow. I need the garage space and I'm about to shoot myself from dealing with local people on Craigslist.
> 
> I know it's a long-shot, but you never catch anything if you don't have your line in the water. So, check out my ideal situation:
> 
> ...


Do what bird said. Its a total of 6 bolts


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

birddseedd;1728494 said:


> would you like us to help wipe afterward?


OP don't listen to this guy. He can't put gas in his truck without asking advice on here.

If you want to drive down here I will pull the mount and wiring off the truck for you.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

kimber750;1728518 said:


> OP don't listen to this guy. He can't put gas in his truck without asking advice on here.
> 
> If you want to drive down here I will pull the mount and wiring off the truck for you.


Screw off *****. you have no right to judge anyone. How about getting off the computer and go get a life.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

kimber750;1728518 said:


> OP don't listen to this guy. He can't put gas in his truck without asking advice on here.
> 
> If you want to drive down here I will pull the mount and wiring off the truck for you.


I'm with bird on this one.


----------



## steve68steve (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow, sorry - I didn't mean to stir up anything.

Replies here last year said it was worth $3k - $3500. I thought me delivering it to someone's door for $1750 - $2k was a deal, assuming they'd pull it off for me - it's only 6 bolts, right? (Six bolts my wimpy impact driver won't touch). In any case, not sure how I'd transport the plow with the push plates off.

I'll be driving the rig to New England anyway, and there's more demand up there than down here for plows. I genuinely thought someone might be getting a good deal and this would be a win-win for both of us. Again, sorry if that came across as offensive or unreasonable - not my intent at all!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Don't be afraid of Craig's list. That's where most people get this kind of stuff. If you are selling it cheap. You'll sell it quickly on Craig's list. I did a car once within an hour


----------



## steve68steve (Jan 29, 2013)

birddseedd;1728576 said:


> Don't be afraid of Craig's list. That's where most people get this kind of stuff. If you are selling it cheap. You'll sell it quickly on Craig's list. I did a car once within an hour


I don't fear CL - there's just no interest there. It's been on CL in PA a several times for weeks and I've had two or three lukewarm replies, all of which fell thru.

Again, I was lead to believe in this very thread that the whole set-up is worth about $3k-$3500 - so I thought $1750/ $2k WAS a good deal.

I've been assuming the lack of interest near me is due to lack of snow - not being overpriced. I get no "OBO" or "will you take X for it?" offers from CL - I just get nothing. There's just not much demand for them here.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

It's just a bad time to sell plows. People buy them mostly before and after winter. Put it back up at the end of winter and I'm sure you'll sell it real quick


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

birddseedd;1728525 said:


> Screw off *****. you have no right to judge anyone. How about getting off the computer and go get a life.


You have no place to give anyone crap on this forum. You can call me any name you wish still won't change the fact that you shouldn't be busting another member that is looking for help. And so far he has done a much better job listening than you ever have.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

grandview;1579830 said:


> Well if you bought the truck from Bird ,then the plow frame is welded on.


Not very well though:laughing:


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

steve68steve;1728574 said:


> Wow, sorry - I didn't mean to stir up anything.
> 
> Replies here last year said it was worth $3k - $3500. I thought me delivering it to someone's door for $1750 - $2k was a deal, assuming they'd pull it off for me - it's only 6 bolts, right? (Six bolts my wimpy impact driver won't touch). In any case, not sure how I'd transport the plow with the push plates off.
> 
> I'll be driving the rig to New England anyway, and there's more demand up there than down here for plows. I genuinely thought someone might be getting a good deal and this would be a win-win for both of us. Again, sorry if that came across as offensive or unreasonable - not my intent at all!


No, you can leave the plow at home then I would pull the plates, install anti climb bar and remove wiring. Put those parts in the back of your truck and drive home. This way everything is off your truck to sell.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

kimber750;1728650 said:


> You have no place to give anyone crap on this forum. You can call me any name you wish still won't change the fact that you shouldn't be busting another member that is looking for help. And so far he has done a much better job listening than you ever have.


 If I had listened to most of the advice I have gotten here I would have drained my bank account and lost my home. Business. And the life I have built for my family.

Why don't you do the community a favor and put me on your ignore list


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

fozzy;1728655 said:


> Not very well though:laughing:


If that's the case. Why doesn't it break?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

birddseedd;1728494 said:


> would you like us to help wipe afterward?





birddseedd;1728662 said:


> If I had listened to most of the advice I have gotten here I would have drained my bank account and lost my home. Business. And the life I have built for my family.
> 
> Why don't you do the community a favor and put me on your ignore list


With comments asking to wipe other members the only favor that would help this community would be if you pulled your lip up over your face and swallowed.

I offered to buy you ujoints. You declined. Only things keeping you from succeeding is you. And by the sounds of your others threads buying a pack of gum would drain your bank account. So be helpful on don't bother other members with your pointless ramblings.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm not going to take food off your children's plate for my repairs.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

birddseedd;1728672 said:


> I'm not going to take food off your children's plate for my repairs.


I don't have any kids. I even saved the addresses of the two advance auto parts in Kalamazoo. Next excuse.

1037 Riverview Dr
Kalamazoo, MI

3511 S Westnedge Ave
Kalamazoo, MI


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

kimber750;1728676 said:


> I don't have any kids. I even saved the addresses of the two advance auto parts in Kalamazoo. Next excuse.
> 
> 1037 Riverview Dr
> Kalamazoo, MI
> ...


What is your problem man. He never did anything wrong to you. Its just the internet

The guys doing what he has to do to make ends meet. So what if he doesn't follow plowsites business plan. Sometimes you have to make choices when things don't go perfect


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1728691 said:


> What is your problem man. He never did anything wrong to you. Its just the internet
> 
> The guys doing what he has to do to make ends meet. So what if he doesn't follow plowsites business plan. Sometimes you have to make choices when things don't go perfect


What does the internet have to do with any of this? I would same the exact same thing to his face. Who said anything about business plans? My problem is the guy on this forum that asks the most questions making smart @ss comments to someone doing the exact same thing he does. How many threads does bird have going right now asking for suggestions? Has any other members offered to help bird wipe? This is my problem. So whats your problem with that?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Steve68, called up my local shop owner and he will offer you $1400 for your setup if he has to remove it. If interested let me know and I will get you his info.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

kimber750;1728669 said:


> With comments asking to wipe other members the only favor that would help this community would be if you pulled your lip up over your face and swallowed.
> 
> I offered to buy you ujoints. You declined. Only things keeping you from succeeding is you. And by the sounds of your others threads buying a pack of gum would drain your bank account. So be helpful on don't bother other members with your pointless ramblings.


maybe I do owe an apology for that one. however it is nothing compared to what i have to put up with.

People suggest that my tires might be damaged due to sitting, so i have them checked out by a shop. shop informs me that they are hard to balance, but they are structurly sound, and overall, not dangerous. but when i do not replace them, i get hazed.

Or how about this thread, someone starts in about my welded on mount, its worked perfectly for years, but i still get flack for it.

Even with my new plow, when i start shopping around for a new lift frame, i get flack because i wont "fix it right". if that's the case... why the *#&$ am i shopping for a new one?

people want to say how horrible of a person i am because i cannot afford to throw money at something, broken or not, fixable or not, but ya know what; i'm one of the few members of my family that has not lost their homes. I'd say im doing ok in spite of not replacing u joints that arnt showing any symptoms of being worn, broken or needing replaced.

i appreciate the offer, i really do, but honeslty, im more worried about the occasional clicking i hear from the front axle.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

birddseedd;1728879 said:


> maybe I do owe an apology for that one. however it is nothing compared to what i have to put up with.
> 
> People suggest that my tires might be damaged due to sitting, so i have them checked out by a shop. shop informs me that they are hard to balance, but they are structurly sound, and overall, not dangerous. but when i do not replace them, i get hazed.
> 
> ...


Bird, I think most here see themselves a few years back and are trying to impart a word of wisdom to you. in an effort for you to not have to go through the same thing they once did. It is tough to make it in todays world being young and just starting out on life. Hang in there!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Rick547;1728888 said:


> Bird, I think most here see themselves a few years back and are trying to impart a word of wisdom to you. in an effort for you to not have to go through the same thing they once did. It is tough to make it in todays world being young and just starting out on life. Hang in there!


business is growing. btw, im 30. not quite a kid anymore. there are some here that want to give advice, i take what i feel will be beneficial and within my ability. others, just want to rag on someone for any reason they can find. unfortunatly i defend myself agaisnt these people, and become a target. to the point that one person claimed credit for "getting me banned"; his words. if i would learn to ignore them, perhaps it would not be as much of an issue.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

birddseedd;1728895 said:


> business is growing. btw, im 30. not quite a kid anymore. there are some here that want to give advice, i take what i feel will be beneficial and within my ability. others, just want to rag on someone for any reason they can find. unfortunatly i defend myself agaisnt these people, and become a target. to the point that one person claimed credit for "getting me banned"; his words. if i would learn to ignore them, perhaps it would not be as much of an issue.


Bird, don't take offense to what I have to say but you are just a kid compared to some of us here. I'm 66 soon to be 67 years of age. I've seen more, done more and been involved more in maintenance work than you have. I have learned a lot by trial and and a bunch of error. I give advice to young people to help them avoid the pitfalls I have made in life. You can take or leave the advice others may have given you but the advice they give was given honestly. As one gets older they sometimes don't have time for such things because time for them is getting short. They become more to the point. Instead of walking through every detail.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Rick547;1728904 said:


> Bird, don't take offense to what I have to say but you are just a kid compared to some of us here. I'm 66 soon to be 67 years of age. I've seen more, done more and been involved more in maintenance work than you have. I have learned a lot by trial and and a bunch of error. I give advice to young people to help them avoid the pitfalls I have made in life. You can take or leave the advice others may have given you but the advice they give was given honestly. As one gets older they sometimes don't have time for such things because time for them is getting short. They become more to the point. Instead of walking through every detail.


Go look at some posts. Most don't not give him advice just try to start something with him. He asks honest questions. Only a few people on here will help him without giving him **** about every little detail.

I'm younger than both of you and always try to help anyone as well


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Bird relax Don't let one member get you going, 


Back on topic. I would just keep it before I let it go for 1400.00 But thats just my .02


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

quigleysiding;1728913 said:


> Bird relax Don't let one member get you going,
> 
> Back on topic. I would just keep it before I let it go for 1400.00 But thats just my .02


if OP isnt in need of the cash now, i would do the same. should be able to get more money out of it at the end of the season.

tip for OP Buy a propane torch and put it on the nut (not bolt) and leave it there for a few minutes. then take it off and spray the bolt (not nut) with oil or water displacement 40th attempt (wd40). use a socket driver and a pipe (to make it longer) you will be very surprised how easy the bolts come off.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

quigleysiding;1728913 said:


> Bird relax Don't let one member get you going,
> 
> Back on topic. I would just keep it before I let it go for 1400.00 But thats just my .02


I agree to a point. A dealer is never going to pay retail value for a used plow. Not sure how bad he wants to get rid of the plow or how bad he needs money. Just wanted him to have an idea of what a dealer may pay for the plow and removing everything from his truck. Some just want to get rid of it without any of the hassle, me I would pull everything off and list on craigslist and just dealer with all the flunkies just to get top dollar.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Whiffyspark;1728910 said:


> I'm younger than both of you and always try to help anyone as well


Same here! I'm new to actually doing snow plowing myself. I was greatly involved in supervision of snow removal in my former occupation but their is a difference in supervision and being the one who is doing the plowing.

I come to this site to learn. Even at my age. I learn something new every day. I'm impressed with people who do this for a living. It is not easy juggling books and pleasing customers to make a living.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

kimber750;1728934 said:


> I agree to a point. A dealer is never going to pay retail value for a used plow. Not sure how bad he wants to get rid of the plow or how bad he needs money. Just wanted him to have an idea of what a dealer may pay for the plow and removing everything from his truck. Some just want to get rid of it without any of the hassle, me I would pull everything off and list on craigslist and just dealer with all the flunkies just to get top dollar.


Ya I know a dealer needs to make some money if hes going to bother with it. And 1400 would be enough to get out of town with the wife and maybe a little left over for some repairs on the truck.


----------

